# buscar en un rango con una macro



## Trufa (Jun 12, 2003)

Tengo una MACRO que llama un formulario en el formulari hay 2 textbox uno donde yo escribo lo quiero buscar en un rango determinado de la planilla otro que me da el valor de la celda que esta al lado,  ahora no logro que excel busque solo en el rango, primero busca y cuando encuentra el ultimo, desactiva el rango y continua su busqueda en toda la planilla. ¿Hay Solucion?

Este es el Codigo que tiene el formulario
Private Sub AGENTE_Change()

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Dim agen As String
agen = AGENTE.Text
Cells.Find(What:=agen, After:=ActiveCell, LookIn:=xlFormulas, LookAt _
        :=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByColumns, SearchDirection:=xlNext, MatchCase:= _
        False).Activate
COD.Text = ActiveCell.Offset(0, -1).Value


End Sub

Private Sub UserForm_Activate()
Range("IU:IU").Select
End Sub


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 12, 2003)

Pues es el que código está haciendo lo que está escrito...

Con esto:

Cells.Find(...)

se le está diciendo a VBA que busque en toda la hoja ! no en el rango seleccionado...

A propósito, no hay necesidad de seleccionar / activar nada aquí:


```
COD.Text = Range("IU:IU").Find(What:=agen, After:=ActiveCell, LookIn:=xlFormulas, LookAt _ 
:=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByColumns, SearchDirection:=xlNext, MatchCase:= False).Offset(0, -1).Value
```


----------



## Trufa (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: buscar en un rango con una macro ese codigo no me respon*

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Dim agen As String
agen = AGENTE.Text
COD.Text = Range("IU:IU").Find(What:=agen, After:=ActiveCell, LookIn:=xlFormulas, LookAt _
:=xlPart, SearchOrder:=xlByColumns, SearchDirection:=xlNext, MatchCase:=False).Offset(0, -1).Value



End Sub

Esto no funciona al menos en el excel 97.
No encuentra y ademas si encuentra algo y hay algo mas abajo con las mismas caracteristicas no lo busca.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 13, 2003)

Porqué "esto no funciona" ?

Y el código que se mostró en la primera pregunta busca la primera coincidencia, no todas las existentes... así que no veo cuál es la diferencia con el que mostré...


----------

